# Paph. Booth's Saint-Adductuim 'Wacousta' HCC/AOS



## SlipperFan (Mar 21, 2016)

My Paph. Booth's Saint-Adductum was awarded an HCC/AOS at the Ann Arbor show this past weekend.

(St. Swithin ‘Black Rook’ x adductum “Black Top’) From Fred Clark.


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 21, 2016)

Congrat's Dot and a very attractive cross.


----------



## troy (Mar 21, 2016)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 21, 2016)

Congrats! That's gorgeous..


----------



## troy (Mar 22, 2016)

Can you post a picture of the plant please? Congrats on the award!!!!


----------



## emydura (Mar 22, 2016)

Congratulations Dot. That is great news. Fully deserved too. That dorsal is wonderful.


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 22, 2016)

Yes, very very nice!


----------



## Justin (Mar 22, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Wendy (Mar 22, 2016)

Way to go Dot! That is gorgeous!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2016)

Congrats.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 22, 2016)

nice shoulders


----------



## abax (Mar 22, 2016)

Congratulations Dot. I noticed the shoulders too. The
flowers look very chunky and masculine.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 23, 2016)

Bravo Dot !!!! Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 23, 2016)

Congratulations!!!

Ramon


----------

